
Redis Flash: Double the Performance with NVMe - dvirsky
https://redislabs.com/blog/redis-flash-double-performance-nvme/
======
posguy
SSD Caching, and using better busses like NVMe instead of SATA are huge leaps
forward for performance. Apple for example gets gigabits a sec of read/write
performance thanks to NVMe storage in their newer iPhones.

